# Leggere i messaggi al boot [RISOLTO]

## Chetto

Volevo sapere come posso fare per leggere i messaggi che compaiono al boot, appena dopo che ho scelto il kernel per intenderci. Perchè ho visto che c'è un errore in rosso ma le scritte vanno talmente veloce che non riesco a leggere, immagino che i messaggi vengano salvati in qualche file forse.   :Rolling Eyes: 

GrazieLast edited by Chetto on Wed Sep 19, 2007 7:36 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao 

Dmesg | more

----------

## Chetto

Grazie ma come faccio ad installare dmesg? In che pacchetto è?

----------

## Manwhe

Che io sappia e' un comando standard  :Smile: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Dmesg

----------

## Chetto

Ah sì scusa ora funziona. Probabilmente l'avevo scritto male prima. Grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Forse questo può fare ancora di più al caso tuo:

```

$ view /etc/conf.d/rc

...

# RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.

# Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the

# app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably

# won't work correctly with boot splash.

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

...

```

Requisito: installare app-admin/showconsole  :Cool: 

----------

## Chetto

Scusate ma mi sono reso conto che dmesg non fa al mio caso poichè questo mi fa vedere i messaggi del kernel mentre io vorrei leggere gli altri che compaiono al boot (quelli con gli asterischi colorati a inizio riga per intenderci). Come posso fare?

@Scen: Grazie provo a vedere se questo funziona

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Scusate ma mi sono reso conto che dmesg non fa al mio caso poichè questo mi fa vedere i messaggi del kernel mentre io vorrei leggere gli altri che compaiono al boot (quelli con gli asterischi colorati a inizio riga per intenderci). Come posso fare?
> 
> @Scen: Grazie provo a vedere se questo funziona

 

Ti ha risposto Scen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Ti ha risposto Scen... 

 

Scusate l'ignoranza ma come faccio a trovarlo poi questo file di log? O devo fare qualcos'altro oltre a mettere "yes" sull'opzione?   :Confused: 

----------

## Manwhe

installare app-admin/showconsole

----------

## Manwhe

non lo uso ma leggendo dovrebbe essere /var/log/boot.log  :Smile: 

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> installare app-admin/showconsole

 

Sì sì l'avevo già installato grazie, il file è in /var/log/boot.msg, proprio quello che mi serviva! Grazie mille a tutti.   :Very Happy: 

----------

